# Audison Bit One - need PC board pic



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

Good afternoon DIYers. 

I have a standard Bit One on 1.5 software.

I need a picture of the PC board where the USB is soldered to it. I think someone tried to 'repair' this one and may have added an extra solder joint into the connection


----------



## khlae (Dec 31, 2016)

That diagonal blob on the left side is probably what you're looking at? USB 1.0/2.0 only has four wires which should be those four in the middle in the 2x2 arrangement. It's hard to see but it looks like there's a circuit trace going from the bottom left through hole solder joint to the bottom left surface mount pad, so the blob connecting that pad to the usb port's metal housing is almost certainly wrong. Remove that extra solder so the left half matches the right half.


----------



## NIFTY550 (Aug 10, 2020)

USB has 4 connections. Pin 4 is ground. So this is perfectly fine. Although the soldering quality looks terrible, this is more than functional.


----------



## khlae (Dec 31, 2016)

I checked a stack of spare/junk parts and can confirm that out of about 20+ internal USB header assemblies and circuit boards, ONE had ground and shield tied together. Everything else that I've seen (and assembled) has the shield as a separate connection internally.

...if it ain't broke don't fix it?


----------

